# So upset, betta disappeared!



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm so upset! My betta Kenny is missing! He was in a Fluval Spec, which means a very small opening mostly covered by the light. I went to turn the light off before bed, and he was gone! He was there earlier, healthy and happy. I can't find a body anywhere, and nothing is disturbed on the end table so my dog and cats couldn't have been up there. All I can figure is he somehow jumped out, fell to the floor, and one of the pets ate him. I was really attached to him because I sit by his tank all da to work.

Thankfully my other Betta, Cartman, is fine in his Edge upstairs. Now I'm worried about putting another betta in the Spec, even though I'd love another little buddy in that space. I'm just heartbroken.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Regardless of how careful you are, accidents happen. Don't let it deter you.... :doh!:


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

It happens a lot.. bettas are great jumpers and will find even the smallest hole to get out of. Sorry for your loss 

Watch whichever animals you think may have got a hold of him. They might get a little tummy ache.


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

Oddly enough, the dog was acting a little strange, begging to go out a lot, and his stomach was rumbly. Poor Kenny. I really thought he'd be safe in a Spec.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 3 specs and I haven't had any problems. That's not to say I never will though. If you want to cover the hole I'm sure the craft mesh or chicken wire (if you don't get it wet) should work. The light is not hot enough to affect the water temperature so I'm sure the mesh would be ok. Just watch it for a bit. Hopefully someone has a better idea.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I had my female jump out of a tiny hole in her tank. She was out at least a half an hour and ended up being fine, but to be on the safe side, I have covered all holes loosely with taped on cardboard.


----------



## MerlinsBeard (Sep 25, 2013)

This happened to me a few weeks ago. There was a small 1 inch opening in the tank and my cat either pawed in there and got the fish out, or it jumped and she got it then. We never found the fish, so one of the cats ate him. When we put the new fish in there I covered the hole with the craft mesh. Sorry about your fish


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

We had this happen with one of our Dwarf frogs recently (had to do an emergency transfer to another tank and she vanished) to this day we have no clue what happened to her, there one minute/gone the next???? So sorry for your loss....


----------



## twobettas (Nov 7, 2013)

I definitely learned my lesson about what little Houdinis bettas are. I never found Kenny, so the dog probably ate him after he jumped out. I'm trying one more time, and this time I rigged something over the open space to prevent any further suicides. RIP Kenny. It makes me sad that he's my only fish who didn't get a decent burial in the fish-and-guinea-pig cemetery in the backyard.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

That's one reason I don;t like tanks with hoods. Cling film, Saran wrap, whatever you call it, is more reliable. A desklamp won't add heat to to tank. Not elegant, but effective.


----------

